# 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Silver Edition



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

Hello,

After my Voodoo5 6000 Gold Second Edition and my Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling First and Second Edition, I have a new project...

_First Teaser:_

http://youtu.be/z-QJ3Ki1Qis

_Second Teaser:_

http://youtu.be/xHR01aoRRk8

I present you The *Voodoo5 6000 Silver Edition *with 4ns tsop sdrams...

*The progression:*

_First video:_

http://youtu.be/O2AbYMTOODk

_Second video:_ 

http://youtu.be/mLlOcik5e8k

_Third video:_ 

http://youtu.be/oHl5XFbQ4iw

_Fourth video:_ 

http://youtu.be/1w8-_AVpXWg

_Fifth video:_ 

http://youtu.be/3makMJReCUE

_Sixth video:_ 

http://youtu.be/2dNz_oN1r2o

_Seventh video:_ 

http://youtu.be/DjQMy5VnLUs

_After work, here is the copper heatsink without fans:_

_Need to put on the front of the V5 6000 card..._













Your reactions?


Best Regards,

Trevormacro


----------



## Red_Machine (May 21, 2012)

Subbed again.


----------



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

Red_Machine said:


> Subbed again.



Thank you, 3dfx is my passion!


----------



## Red_Machine (May 21, 2012)

It seems like a lot of the people who used them at the time still are. ^_^


----------



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

Red_Machine said:


> It seems like a lot of the people who used them at the time still are. ^_^



Yes a large community


----------



## TRWOV (May 21, 2012)

I have a 5500 AGP. Loved it back in the day and recently put it back in action.


----------



## Red_Machine (May 21, 2012)

I was too late for it.  My first home-built PC had an 8600GT in it. xD But next time I get a Pentium III system, it's definetly going in there; it's just a shame 3dfx were saving AGP 4x for Rampage, otherwise I could put it in anything with an AGP slot.


----------



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I have a 5500 AGP. Loved it back in the day and recently put it back in action.



with what system?

I think you are a Super Metroid Fan...

_Look this picture:_


----------



## CaptainFailcon (May 21, 2012)

Why
the AGP2PCI adatpor makes ANY gains you might see completely null and void
because the PCI connection is AFTER THE AGP connection and BEFORE the pcie connection you are still limited to PCI66/133 transfer rates so you are hurting the performace


----------



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> Why
> the AGP2PCI adatpor makes ANY gains you might see completely null and void



If you use AGP2PCI adaptor you can have the full compatibility with the V5k6.
In 2012, there are some goods news drivers (like SFFT 1.9 or Koolsmoky) compatible with the graphic card connected on this adaptor.

For example, I can play Doom 3 on my Asus Maximus IV Extreme MB:






_nb: try to use Voodoo card on old motherboard with agp slot and try it on new motherboard with PCIexpress slot and you will see the big difference!_


----------



## TRWOV (May 21, 2012)

trevormacro said:


> with what system?



This: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154251


----------



## trevormacro (May 21, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> This: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154251



Nice old system


----------



## trevormacro (May 22, 2012)

*Rear heatsink:*

_Working in the right block..._











_Two rear blocks:_






_Copper sheet came in. I adjusted it for joining both heatsink.
I did 3 holes in the copper sheet and 3 holes more in the base from left heatsink._


----------



## Protagonist (May 22, 2012)

trevormacro said:


> with what system?
> 
> I think you are a Super Metroid Fan...
> 
> ...



I am a Metroid fan the whole series i played only the Primes are what i dint like so i did not bother to play those

Is the above pic an in game pic coz i don't remember it looking that good and if so where can i get this version?


----------



## trevormacro (May 22, 2012)

st.bone said:


> I am a Metroid fan the whole series i played only the Primes are what i dint like so i did not bother to play those
> 
> Is the above pic an in game pic coz i don't remember it looking that good and if so where can i get this version?



It's a fan art of Super Metroid on SNES.
Try to find it on google


----------



## CaptainFailcon (May 22, 2012)

if its a AGP2PCIe adapter that's another story buy PCI is slower then AGP and because you are passing the cards data OVER a pci interface you are still limited by PCI100's ~400MB/s rate


----------



## trevormacro (May 23, 2012)

_Two rear blocks are joined:_


----------



## trevormacro (May 25, 2012)

_I added copper sheet for sdrams in back of rear heatsink:_











_Eighth video:_

http://youtu.be/bBDfDKCxZhQ


----------

